# Tai Chi Chen instruction in SE Michigan??



## 2000wrx (Oct 19, 2006)

I am considering Tai Chi Chen to compliment my Silat and Wing Chun trainning.  I like the idea of Chen since it seems to lean more martial than Yang.

There is a  good Yang school in that area, (good as far as I can tell). 

http://www.michigantaichi.com/

I was looking for insight in this school, as well as a school that is moer chen based.  Any help is greatly appreciated!!



OOOOPS., upon further reading on the above school's site I see they do teach chen...   reading > me  


Thanks!!

Tai Chi newb


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 20, 2006)

I like Chen more than Yang too, but do not discount the martial ability of Yang.

Her Yang is from Yang Zhendou but I have no idea were her Chen style comes from. It may be from her Wushu academy. But this does not mean that it is not a good place to start Chen.

If she is true to her training and teachers she should at lest be a stickler for form correctness. She is also teaching Chen Silk Reeling and that is a major part of Chen training. 

But she may not know depth such as push hands, applications or the depth of silk reeling beyond form. 

My first Chen Sifu (Who was also my first Yang Sifu and CMA Sifu too) was straight Wushu and I have to say that Chen form and training was incredible and difficult as well as one of the most amazing forms I ever learned and trained.


----------

